# Ethafoam dealer



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

just looking for some ethafoam for some target repair/building anyone know of a dealer or someone who sells it?


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

You can go to a matress factory. Thats where my pops gets his target foam.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Hipps Targets or American Whitetail targets both offer different kinds of foam.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a source of target foam sheets as well.

Dean


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

any packageing supply dealer should have it or be able to get it. in albuquerque it's Aztec Discount Supply
look in packaging supplies in the yellow pages, boxes, bubblewrap, foam packaging, this is what you're looking for
www.uline.com they probably have it


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Styrofoam and packaging peanuts, nor mattress stuffing is the same as ethafoam. Ethafoam is a Trademark of The Dow Chemical Company for a range of closed cell expanded regular (uncrosslinked) polyethylene foam products, manufactured by Dow. No other company makes Ethafoam Brand Polyethylene Foam Products.

Many other companies make similar regular closed-cell polyethylene foam products. None of these are Ethafoam Brand Polyethylene Foam, although in the loose vernacular of conservation they are often incorrectly referred to as ethafoam in the same way that facial tissues are incorrectly called Kleenex.

http://www.sealedair.com/products/specialty/foams/ethafoam.html


----------



## fyrmann254 (Sep 13, 2008)

i ordered from american whitetail. excellent product built my own compression frame, ordered 2 boxes of the foam and been shooting 50+ arrows enery other day into it for a year with no issues worth the money for a long lasting target


----------



## Babbit (Mar 4, 2007)

American Whitetail is where all mine comes from!
http://www.archerytargets.com/


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Still looking, I've been looking into non archery suppliers and seem to be finding shipping cost issues.....

Dean


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

RunsUpRiver said:


> Still looking, I've been looking into non archery suppliers and seem to be finding shipping cost issues.....
> 
> Dean



This guy makes targets out of Ethafoam, his name is Bill McAllister. He can probably help you. Give him a call and see what he says. http://www.g-mac.biz/

Hutch


----------

